# Coat Color



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Has anyone noticed their V's coat color changing, depending on their food? We switched Dexter from Acana Chicken & Potato to TOTW Lamb last summer and his coat got significantly darker. We ended up going back to the Acana after a few months though and his coat returned to normal. We recently switched to the Acana Lamb & Apple flavor, and again, his coat is much darker (which I love!). 

Both switches to the lamb based foods were at some point during the summer though, so maybe that's the culprit instead. He's definitely been shedding out his winter coat a lot lately. Do V's get a tan in the summer?!  If anything, I guess I thought the extra sun might fade their coat...


----------



## Oscar-vizzle (Jul 7, 2014)

Oscar's coat became a lot darker and very shiny when I changed his food to Barking Heads Fusspot. I think it must be the fish oils. He has a beautiful dark stripe down the centre of his back that almost glows in the sunlight


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I notice my Vizsla boy looks darker in the summer months, regardless what he eats.


----------

